# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ασύρματη σύνδεση laptop

## max

Αγαπητοί φίλοι
με ενδιαφέρει να  μπορω οπου και αν βρισκομαι να συνδεω το laptop μου στο ιντερνετ και να στελνω η και να λαμβανω ηχο χωρις διακοπες μεσω  συγκεκριμμενου stream  ή μεσω Skype μονο ηχο οχι εικονα ,αρα πρεπει να εχω  καλη συνδεση.
Τι μου προτεινετε και αν  βεβαια συμφερει οικονομικα κατι τετοιο; 
Θα με ενδιέφεραν και εναλλακτικες  λυσεις.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ 
Με την εκτιμηση μου Max

----------


## citakis

Το "όπου και αν βρίσκομαι" είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα και ακόμα περισσότερο όταν μιλάς για μετάδοση ήχου ή εικόνας. Σίγουρα θες ασύρματη επικοινωνία, και μοναδική λύση που μπορώ να σου προτείνω είναι αυτή της κινητής τηλεφωνίας αλλά απέχει σε απόδοση πολύ από αυτό που θες να σου προσφέρει. Αν αποφασίσεις να κατεβάσεις τον πήχη των απαιτήσεων σου ίσως σε βολέψει.

----------


## max

Συμφωνω και σε ευχαριστω.
Αν βρεις λιγο χρονο εξηγησε μου πως γινεται και αν εχεις υποψη σου οικονομικά στοιχεία,χρεωσεις,ταχυτητα κλπ.

----------


## citakis

Πρώτα απ' όλα  να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις εταιρίες, ειδικά για την vodafone δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει και δεν ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης της.

Ως προς το οικονομικό επειδή οι προσφορές αλλάζουν συνέχεια καλό είναι να επισκεφτείς ένα κατάστημα και να ρωτήσεις ακριβώς για τις τιμές. Υπολόγιζε πάντως ένα 10% επιπλέον τα τέλη κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι ο όγκος δεδομένων που χρειάζεσαι κάθε μήνα γιατί τα πακέτα συνήθως είναι 5GB, 10GB και "απεριόριστο" (δηλ 30GB σε cosmote,wind και 10GB σε vodafone). Με τα μικρότερα πακέτα θέλει πολύ προσοχή αφού στο όγκο δεδομένων υπολογίζεται τόσο το upload όσο και το download και αν ξεπεραστούν τα ορια, η χρέωση φτάνει σε υπέρογκα ποσά.

Όσον αφορά την κάλυψη σε 3G δεν συνιστώ την Wind. Από  την Cosmote είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος ειδικά σε εθνικές οδούς και επαρχία (για Αθήνα και πόλεις ειδικότερα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις μόνος σου αν σε καλύπτει). Οι ταχύτητες όμως που θα πετύχεις εξαρτώνται από πολλούς παράγοντες όπως: η χωρητικότητα της κυψέλης, ο κόσμος που εξυπηρετείται ταυτόχρονα κάθε στιγμή (η υπηρεσίες φωνής έχουν προτεραιότητα, αντίθετα με τις υπηρεσίες δεδομένων) και τέλος η ποιότητα του σήματος. Προσωπικά πιάνω συνήθως από 20-230ΚΒ/s με πιο συνηθισμένη ταχύτητα τα 85ΚΒ/s και ping στα 150-300ms.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα. :Cool:

----------


## max

Βεβαίως και ευχαριστω ολους τους φιλους.
Α μια ερωτηση της στιγμης....μπορω στο κινητο μου να ακουω πχ.το stream ενος ραδιοφωνικου Σταθμου,εχω το Nokia 6110;
Και παλι θερμες ευχαριστιες.

----------


## nicolasdr

νετ μεσω hsdpa αλλα δεν ειναι εγγυημενο...για mail κατι κανει παντως..

----------

